# Help to identify chronograph movement



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't added much to my pocket watch collection for the last year or so, but couldn't resist a single pusher advertised on (my first visit to)GumTree.

The cosmetic appearance of the watch was very accurately described, this also proved to be the same for mechanical condition. Apart from 'Swiss Made' on the dial there is nothing to identify the manufacturer. Can you help ?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

regards enrico


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Enrico,

Thank you. Really do appreciate your help.

Julian


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great info Enrico!

That is a thing of beauty Julian, what a great find, and the condition is excellent, you must be very pleased?

Long time Julian good to see you posting again. :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting to see the manufacturer include a spares kit. I have a stop watch that includes the spare kit, but unfortunately not extensive enough to repair its damage.


----------

